# Thundercat 1000



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking at an 08 Thundercat 1000. It has a 4in catvos lift with 29.5 outlaws. Its snorkeled and has 351 miles. the guys said hed take 4500 for it. How are these bikes?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The '08 is the first model year and needs a few upgrades for reliability. - Biggest thing is the bevel gears need to be swapped out to the later '09+ straight cut gears; a job which requires splitting the cases. 

Not a bad price though, I've got well over three times that in my '09.


----------

